# Awkward poneh is ... awkward...



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I love seeing new pics of Denny!!  That last shot is stunning!!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

He reminds me of a really, really big dog


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

teehee!! "lookit me ma! lookit m---oh crap!!"


----------



## SydLovesJackers (Jan 18, 2010)

he really is gorgeous!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Those are some awesome pictures : )


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Haha Aww hes so adorable, he always makes me smile.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice photos. I love that light just before the sun goes down. The gloaming I've heard it called. 
....."In the gloaming, oh my darling,
when the lights are soft and low,
will you think of me and love me,
as you did once long ago..?"


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

You better stop posting pictures of him because I have fallen head over heels in love. I would hate to have to come up there and steal him!!!!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Hahahaha love the pics! Reminds me of Moki's paint filly, Jynx...but as much as Denny nearly faceplanted, I think Jynx WOULD'VE! LOL keep the pictures coming, love seeing Denny!


----------



## Bluemoonlvr (Feb 20, 2010)

Aww hes adorable! Looks like they were having fun. I love the last shot too. Very pretty.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My silly boy.... *sigh* What a good horse. (I almost typed dog...)


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Aw, Denny's so cute! I wish Zeus did entertaining things in the pasture. 
He just eats and rolls.
Ha ha.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

How do you get him to be so photogenic all the time? He is stunning as always.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Holy crap thats were all of the BC snow went. Denny is handsome as always lol.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

LOL Photogenic poneh has legs goin every way!! teehee!!
Thanks for the compliments guys! I hope I don't overdo it -- since I can't ride I'm behind the camera LOTS!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well I don't know about anybody else, but I love seeing pix of Denny and never get sick of them. He is so beautiful, I could just sit here and stare at him for hours. ;p


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

LOL thanks smrobs!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> LOL Photogenic poneh has legs goin every way!! teehee!!
> Thanks for the compliments guys! I hope I don't overdo it -- since I can't ride I'm behind the camera LOTS!


All the better! the more pics the better!


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

He reminds me of a deer bounding about  Cute pics 

~AL615


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha! YES! bOiNg! BoInG!


----------

